# How many of you are growing plants without CO2 and low lighting?



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

So,i want to know what plants can grow happily in a tank with no C02 and low light ? 

Also want to know about carpeting plants . Which ones are growing hapilly for you without c02 and with low lighing ?

because my tank is very small and only 30cm tall,dont want them to be too high .

I found out that the smallest ones are "Hemiantus Callitrichoides" (Cuba) and "Glossostigma Elatinoides" which only grow up to 3 cm tall ! Would be per fect for my small tank.


Any of you used this : Seachem Flourish Excel 250ml - Planted Aquarium Use! | eBay UK

Is it any good ?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't call HC or Glosso low light plants, although they may be what you want. The problem with those is they remain low, farther away from the light. You may be able to get away with Riccia Fluitans, Micro Sword, or even Dwarf Sag, but you would have to search for their requirements as I am not positive on what they need.

I would look here to help you choose:
PlantGeek.net - Plant Guide


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a small sword,though I dont think its micro.It was sold to me as such but its about six inches long.I love to look though.It carpets quite nicely.Slow grower under low lights and really enjoys added ferts.I EI dose the tank and I get daily growth because of it.I think you can clip it down like a lawn,but not sure.

I am not gonna try the HC or glosso.While its pretty,I have heard its a PITA.Not fast growers and they enjoy light and CO2.If you dont have the tank balanced it will get ovetaken by algae.Or so Ive heard.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Anubias Nana and Anubias Barteri are extremely low-maintenance plants that need very little lighting and don't require CO2. I've read that CO2 doesn't really do much for them, and even having enhanced substrate doesn't do anything for them as they anchor to objects (driftwood, rocks, etc) and produce a new leaf every 3-4 weeks regardless of how ideal conditions are. How much of this is factual I don't know for sure. To play it safe, I bought eco-complete gravel (as I have Swords as well) and use liquid CO2 booster twice a week along with plant food once a week. The Anubias I have (Nana I believe) are all in the process of sprouting a new leaf which is about half the size of the full grown leaves, and they have been through a lot (salt, copper medicine, low temp/high temp, no lightning for a couple days, etc). The broad leaves are very good for shelter and shade for fish that like that sort of thing as well.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

anyone tried pond plants ? sureley you dont add co2 or high light for your pond , would plants like that grow well ? like Hornwort , Parrots feather,Willow moss ?


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

If you look on the internet at places such as Aquariumplants.com you can choose to see a list of plants that do good in low light conditions. I've bought from Aquarium Plants and have been happy with the quality.

DLH


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

:cheer:


oh oh

pick me

pick me.

I use no co2 and 1-2 watts per gallon of cheapie home depot type lighting.

Does that all count?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Son...

I'm possibly the low tech, low lighting poster child. This is all I have in my tanks.

I have Anubias, Singapore Moss, Cryptocoryne, Java fern, some low light Amazon swords, Peace lily, Hygrophila varieties, Onion plant just to name a few. 

I've found small pots with organic potting soil and gravel on top works well. I have a lot of plants and just a little filtration. 

Pond plants are typically the floating type, that will work if you don't plant much under them.

Seachem's Flourish Excel really isn't that great a fert if you have ferns, mosses and Vallisneria. At least the fert didn't work well for my plants.

B


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I just use the standard light that came with my 1.5 gal tank, and I've been having a ton of luck with my dwarf lilly, although it's fairly slow growing. My anubias nana does great too, 2 new leaves in a month, and java fern works too. Personally, I like the lilly and the anubias the best, the lilly I got was $3 at a WalMart, and was sold as a dried bulb in a mixed pack. The anubias just looks nice, and so far has done quite well. 

Any of the three would work well, I assume, and there's quite a few other plants that might work.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Technically,pond plants do get high light.Sunlight is pretty bright,lol.They also get pretty big.You can use dwarf lilies.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would recommend Java Fern or Itallian Val. Many of the floating plants also do well under low light. You might also try some of the Water Plant Bulbs that the Big Box stores sell. None of the above plants require extra CO2.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a Lifeglo in my 20g tank (15W) and it's going to have the plants from my 10g (Giant hygro, dwarf hygro, moss balls, java fern, amazon sword (small) and some water lettuce) and I plan on adding Elodea and Hornwort as well as some corkscrew val.

My 36g has a Floramax light (17W) and it's going to have pretty much the same plants.

I don't use CO2 and my lighting is considered low-mid lighting. (All my plants have been growing like weeds.) I use a liquid fert' once a week and am using plain gravel.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you guys,and thanks jrman83 for the link , very usefull site 

So i purchased some more plants :
Edolea,Hygrophilia,Hornwort,Rubra lily,Fountain plant and Ludwigia Repens 

Hopefully they will grow like weeds (like Hollys ) lol


----------

